# 60 gallon or 55 gallon



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Im planning on getting some aceis, yellow labs and red zebras once I cycle my tank. I currently have a 60 gallon tank (48x12x24) but I found a nice solid wood stand on craigslist that also came with a 55 gallon tank (48x12x21) and misc. stuff (aquaclear 110 filter, titanium heater and python clean and fill).

Which tank should I go with? Is there any benefit at all going with a 24" high vs a 21" high tank. If not I think Im going w/ the 55 gallon.

Thanks for any help! :thumb:

My equipment setup:
Eheim 2217 filter w/ Hydor ETH200 inline heater
pool filter sand
75-80lbs of lace rock
maxijet 1000 powerhead


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

the 55 would be easier to reach into,length is more important than height :wink:


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd go with the 60g. I opted for a 90g over a 75g because I like the added height. My tank is planted and many of the plants easily reach 24 plus inches. I also think the added 4 inches makes the tank showier and I like the added volume of water even though the footprint is the same.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Since the footprint is the same, the only benefit with the 60 would be the additional 5 gallons of water.


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

jrf said:


> Since the footprint is the same, the only benefit with the 60 would be the additional 5 gallons of water.


With the same footprint --- more water is always better (IMO).


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd go with the 55 gallon. It's already taller than it is wide, which makes it look odd. Adding more height just makes it look that much more odd.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

I go with the 60gl,the bigger the better ,I know its just 5 gl more but hey what the heck


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for quick replies everyone.

*** decided to go with the 55 gallon. I agree, even though the 60 gallon was only 3" higher the tank just looked odd and unproportional.

Guess I need to change my user name now. :lol:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

ok that's cool,have fun man I guess u o have to change your user name :lol:


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't change the user name. In a couple of months you'll be contemplating where you can set up the 60 gallon and what to stock it with anyway. :lol:


----------

